# How to make entrys in Resolv.conf stay after reboot?



## rbuenger (Jul 6, 2002)

Hello,

i try to run my own DNS/Bind Server for faster Querys and to use domainnames for my router and webserver.

The Bind-server itself is installed and running well. When setting the nameserver entry in resolv.conf to my own ip (192.168.1.10) and restart named everything is ok. All the lookups (nslookup) are answered by my own DNS-server.

But when i reboot the resolv.conf file always has reset the nameserver entrys to 192.168.1.1 and goes online when the login-screen apears. The named-server is starting and running at this time, but the querys goes to 192.168.1.1 (my Router).

When I've installed named a half year ago i have changed/added some entrys in NetInfo and this have worked for some month. But after the updates to 10.1.4 and 10.1.5 these changes are restored to Apple's default entrys and now the still running bind-servers is not queryed anymore.


What must I change in NetInfo or how do I make the changes in resolf.conf stay after reboot so that my server at 192.168.1.10 is used for lookup.


So, i hope there are not too many failures in the text and you understand my problem,

Rene Buenger


----------



## Camelot (Jul 6, 2002)

If I remember correctly, resolv.conf is rewritten when the network comes up based on the settings in your TCP/IP Network Preferences.

Change Preferences -> Network to have your own address set as the DNS server and you should be OK.

Alternatively, manually set your resolv.conf file and chmod 444 /etc/resolv.conf

That should make it non-writable. However, the system might choke on this when it tries to bring up the network, so use at your own risk


----------



## rbuenger (Jul 7, 2002)

Hi Camelot,

you're right. I've entered my own IP and domainname in the Network Preferences and now it works. 

Thanx for the fast help.


----------

